# [H-Ambossar] Frozen sucht für 25er!



## Crystania (10. Dezember 2008)

Hi und danke das ihr auf den Thread geklickt habt :-) 

Die Gilde Frozen sucht noch eifrig nach Membern! 
Frozen gibt es seit dem 01.10.2008 und ist zu einer stattlichen Gilde (45 Spieler) zusammen gewachsen. 
Doch momenten suchen wir noch Spieler, die uns bei Raids unterstützen. 
Dringend gesucht werden: 

Druiden des Wilden Kampfes (Tanks)
Schamanen der Wiederherstellung
Elementar-Schamanen 
Hexenmeister
Magier
Schattenpriester

Natürlich nehmen wir uns auch jeder Bewerbung von anderen Klassen an, sofern nicht absoluter Aufnahmestopp herrscht. 
Wir freuen uns über jede ausführliche Bewerbung und neue interessante Spieler hinter den Charakteren. :-) 

Ihr solltet, ...  
- mindestens 16 Jahre alt sein, oder zumindest über die nötige geistige Reife verfügen
- mit einer gewissen Ernsthaftigkeit an Raids angehen (aber nicht zu ernst, soll ja noch lustig werden ;-) )
- einen Charakter der Stufe 79+ haben
- über einen Teamspeak-Clienten, sowie ein Mikrofon verfügen
- zu mindestens 2-3 unserer Raids pro ID angemeldet sein
- von 19:00 bis 23:00 Uhr Zeit haben
- im Forum aktiv sein 
- mit Spaß dabei sein, denn bei unseren Raids ist es immer lustig :-)

Wir bieten, ...
- ein durchaus nettes, spaßiges und angenehmes Gildenklima
- viele Instanzgruppen
- erfahrene Raidleitung (Erfahrung Pre-BC Naxxramas clear, Erfahrung Pre-Wotlk BT clear)
- gut organisierte Raids
- sehr gut funktionierendes DKP-System
- TS-Server 
- Forum
- (die Gilde wird bald gesponsert mit TS-Server, HP, EQDKP etc.)
- Partnergilden
und wir bieten auch Anfängern die Möglichkeit den spannenden Raidcontent von Wrath of the Lichking zu erleben. 
Wir scheuen uns nicht davor einigen Raidunerfahrenen auf die Sprünge zu helfen.

Unsere Raidzeiten sind: 
19:00 - 23:00 Montag - Donnerstag
Freitag + Wochenende frei 

Raidprogress: 
Erster Raid 3.12.2008 seit dem down: 
Naxxramas 10: 
Arachnidenviertel [x]
Seuchenviertel [x]
Konstruktviertel [x]
Kriegsviertel [x] 
Frostwyrmhöhle [  ]
Naxxramas 10 wird nächste ID gecleart ;-)

Unser Forum: www.frozen-ambossar.de.vu
Ihr könnt mich (Crystania) auch über ICQ, SKYPE und MSN kontaktieren (Nummer, Identität, E-Mail über PN)
Auch ingame sind wir jederzeit erreichbar: einfach /w Crystania oder /w Arenon 

Wir freuen uns über eure Bewerbung :-) ! 

Mit freundlichen Grüßen
Die Gildenleitung Frozens


----------



## Crystania (10. Dezember 2008)

*hoch schieb*


----------



## Crystania (11. Dezember 2008)

/push 

Go Go ! Suchen auch weiter noch DD's 1-2 Tanks und min. 3 Heiler !


----------



## Crystania (12. Dezember 2008)

Suchen auch noch verstärkt Schurken ;-)


----------



## Crystania (15. Dezember 2008)

*push*


----------



## Ascanius (17. Dezember 2008)

könnt ihr noch was mit nem guten mage anfangen??

lieg momentan in raids so bei 2,5-3k dps....meine momentane gilde is seit wotkl i-wie eingeschlafen^^


----------



## Crystania (17. Dezember 2008)

Ja :-) können wir. Um unseren 25er Raid vollzukriegen brauchen wir auch noch gute Magier.


----------



## Ascanius (17. Dezember 2008)

mhh bin gern bei allem dabei 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


wie sieht denn das bei euch mit naxx aus??

besteht ne feste stammgruppe in die ich voraussichtlich erst in 2000 Jahren reinkomme??^^
Und besteht die Möglichkeit auch bei heros und naxx in gewisse stammgruppen zu kommen?


----------



## Crystania (22. Dezember 2008)

nein, haben keine stammgruppen. besteht also immer die möglichkeit in eine gruppe zu kommen


----------



## Crystania (28. Dezember 2008)

/blubpush


----------



## Crystania (2. Januar 2009)

/pushthebutton


----------

